# wanting to meet new friends on the costa del sol.



## livsibs

Hey everyone,
I have just moved to spain (mijas costa) to live with my mum and dad after splitting up with my boyfriend. I know a few people but im wanting to make more friends and fine new things to do over here.
Im 28 and im from Leeds. 
Im looking to meet girls and guys so please get in touch.
Olivia


----------



## 90199

Somebody has to come from Leeds

I too am from the broad acres of the West Riding

Good luck with your quest for new friends!


----------



## baldilocks

Many of us on here are much older and don't live on the CdS but we do maintain an e-relationship on here within the forum which bridges distances remarkably well.

Hope you manage to find some closer friends on here or in real life.


----------



## lozeey

hey Olivia,

I'm moving to Riviera del Sol on Monday! I'm coming out on my own and same as you want to meet new people and find things to do! So please feel free to write to me 

by the way i'm a 22 year old female for Colchester

Loren


----------



## laurenp

hi olivia! I have just moved to malaga nearly three months ago, i'm working here and finding it difficult to meet people also! I'm 26 so nearer your age and I'd love to meet up if you fancy it. I'm not sure how to send a private message yet but i will investigate and send you my email and facebook!


----------



## kato20

Hi Olivia,

How are you? 

My Name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 3 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend. 

I am finding it quite hard here lately. I really miss my English friends just having a cup of tea and talking, shopping going the gym ect...

I am 29 and from Liverpool, I am currently working as a Events Coordinator in Benalmadena organising Stag & Hen weekends and I love it. I am very down to earth and love a laugh. I enjoy socializing, buying clothes, swimming, reading, wine and the beach. My passions are animals and Everton FC.

Hope to hear from you soon. 






livsibs said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have just moved to spain (mijas costa) to live with my mum and dad after splitting up with my boyfriend. I know a few people but im wanting to make more friends and fine new things to do over here.
> Im 28 and im from Leeds.
> Im looking to meet girls and guys so please get in touch.
> Olivia


----------



## lozeey

*looking to meet people on the Costa del Sol*

Hey,

My names Loren, I'm a 22 year old female and I've just moved to an apartment in Riviera del Sol from Colchester, Essex...... I'm working as a psychology assistant in and international school near marbella and i'm looking to meet any girls or guys in the Costa del Sol area that fancy meeting for a coffee, drinks, sunbathing or gym sessions etc...

I'm a friendly fun loving person, looking forward to hearing from anyone thats interested in meeting up !!

Loren xxxx


----------



## laurenp

i still can't send private messages although i have posted more than 5 times on different posts and we cant post facebook details so how are we supposed to contact each other?!! i dont get it!


----------



## xabiaxica

laurenp said:


> i still can't send private messages although i have posted more than 5 times on different posts and we cant post facebook details so how are we supposed to contact each other?!! i dont get it!


you should be able to send a PM to anyone who has also made 5 or more posts, unless they themselves have blocked PMs

I'll ask admin to look into it


----------



## xabiaxica

laurenp said:


> i still can't send private messages although i have posted more than 5 times on different posts and we cant post facebook details so how are we supposed to contact each other?!! i dont get it!


we're investigating

I'll send you a PM - you should be able to reply to it

if you can't, then post here


----------



## xabiaxica

laurenp said:


> i still can't send private messages although i have posted more than 5 times on different posts and we cant post facebook details so how are we supposed to contact each other?!! i dont get it!


admin has checked & your PM facility is active & there are some PMs in your folder waiting for you to read - before I PMd you in fact

just to be clear - admin can see that there _are _messages - but can't read them


if you go to USERCP at the top of the page you should be able to find them on your profile

as I said before - if you can't PM someone it's more than likely that they don't have the facility activated yet

admin is investigating further though, just in case


----------



## mayotom

Hi All and welcome to the CDS, you will find that there are a few networking groups on the Costa del sol, where you can meet people of all ages, I run a group on Facebook were we go for lunch most Tuesdays and just get to know new people. For some it is just lunch, for others it can be a full day out. The group is in its infancy but we tend to have 6-10 people most weeks, unlike our more established Madrid group with 20-30 every week. 
The group is very diverse, with an age range from about 21 to 60 but all are welcome. you can find us on Facebook as the Group "MMDDMM" or "Marbella Menu del dia Martes Madness" or send me a PM with your details so I can add you to the group.

We are in the process of putting together a second group, where we will get together once a month for various activities, with several things like a day at Amazonia in Elviria, Wakeboarding in San Pedro, Hikes of La Concha, Paintballing in Estepona, etc etc, hopefully we will have our first event in 3-4 weeks time on a Saturday or Sunday. This group would be targeted at a younger more active age-group. but of course all are welcome.

Other ways to meet new people is through sports, there are several tennis/paddle clubs on the coast where you can meet people, some take the activities serious some just go for fun.

good luck with it all in any case


----------



## ClairAnn

*New to Riviera del Sol*



livsibs said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have just moved to spain (mijas costa) to live with my mum and dad after splitting up with my boyfriend. I know a few people but im wanting to make more friends and fine new things to do over here.
> Im 28 and im from Leeds.
> Im looking to meet girls and guys so please get in touch.
> Olivia


Hi, I'm Clair, from Ireland, moved here a few weeks ago by myself. I work online. Love the sun here in Spain but would love to make friends even more! I live in Riviera del Sol  Clair x


----------



## Susangaditana

*New to forum, not to spain*



ClairAnn said:


> Hi, I'm Clair, from Ireland, moved here a few weeks ago by myself. I work online. Love the sun here in Spain but would love to make friends even more! I live in Riviera del Sol  Clair x


Hi everyone, Clair, et al... I have lived in Spain before (2 years 8 years ago, another year 3 years back) and now Im back at it again, giving it another go. I think it would help to meet other expats. Im American, and feel so divided sometimes between my two "identities".... I hope I can make some of those CDS events. Oh yeah, and Im 31 w Spanish boyfirend....


----------



## lozeey

The CDS events sound really good!!... I think i'm going to try and make some of them! hopefully see alot of you there! 

I start my new job on monday... starting to get nervous!!

Hope your all having a great time and loving the sunny weather ... don't think I could return to English weather after this! lol

Loren xx


----------



## mayotom

ClairAnn and Lozzy You have both been joined to the group


----------



## xabiaxica

why not start a group here Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Social Groups


----------



## XTreme

This is killing me you know! All these young ladies at a loose end!


----------



## xabiaxica

XTreme said:


> This is killing me you know! All these young ladies at a loose end!


you could always move to expatland.......................


----------



## XTreme

xabiachica said:


> you could always move to expatland.......................


Oh god no......anything but that Lynn!

I'll take my chances with the gypsies, donkeys, and midgets!


----------



## mayotom

xabiachica said:


> why not start a group here Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Social Groups


Done, I didn't know the feature existed on this site


----------



## ClairAnn

*Meeting new friends *



Susangaditana said:


> Hi everyone, Clair, et al... I have lived in Spain before (2 years 8 years ago, another year 3 years back) and now Im back at it again, giving it another go. I think it would help to meet other expats. Im American, and feel so divided sometimes between my two "identities".... I hope I can make some of those CDS events. Oh yeah, and Im 31 w Spanish boyfirend....


Hi All, I joined MMDDMM on facebook and there is a lunch next Tuesday organised. Seems to be events or things organised fairly regularly from what I can gather. Maybe see one of you there? Next Tuesday the lunch is on in Marbella. Be sure to say hi  Clair


----------



## xabiaxica

mayotom said:


> Done, I didn't know the feature existed on this site


and here's a link to it 

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - MMDDMM Marbella Menu del Dia Martes Madness


----------



## ZaraMaria

Hello everyone,
I moved here a year ago to be with my spanish partner, i miss time with my girls in uk  so looking for someone to have coffees and nights out with. Im 22 and live near the airport. Feel free to contact me 
Zara


----------



## lozeey

Hi Zara,

I would love someone to go for coffees and nights out with! Maybe if all us girls joined the MMDDMM facebook page it would be an easy way to find each other and chat? 

Loren xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

lozeey said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> I would love someone to go for coffees and nights out with! Maybe if all us girls joined the MMDDMM facebook page it would be an easy way to find each other and chat?
> 
> Loren xxx


or this one on this forum

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - MMDDMM Marbella Menu del Dia Martes Madness


----------



## spanish_lad

i tend to stay away from marbella, cant afford it  but im up for a laugh. 30, male, been here a few years now  and i work at the airport in malaga  .. oh, and i used to live near chelmsford in essex .. not sure if thats something that should be advertised, but it seems theres a few people from the same sort of area on here


----------



## ZaraMaria

lozeey said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> I would love someone to go for coffees and nights out with! Maybe if all us girls joined the MMDDMM facebook page it would be an easy way to find each other and chat?
> 
> Loren xxx


I'll join the fb page now  What area are you living in?

Zara xx


----------



## mayotom

spanish_lad said:


> i tend to stay away from marbella, cant afford it  but im up for a laugh. 30, male, been here a few years now  and i work at the airport in malaga  .. oh, and i used to live near chelmsford in essex .. not sure if thats something that should be advertised, but it seems theres a few people from the same sort of area on here


Ah but the point is that we do it on the cheap, its not Banus. Old Marbella is full of good value venues.... where are you living?


----------



## spanish_lad

Alhaurin el Grande, so not far from there, but too far to go for a beer if i have to get back, if you see what i mean  It was a bit "toungue in cheek" tho.. the general conception of marbella itself makes for little jokes


----------



## lozeey

spanish_lad said:


> Alhaurin el Grande, so not far from there, but too far to go for a beer if i have to get back, if you see what i mean  It was a bit "toungue in cheek" tho.. the general conception of marbella itself makes for little jokes


i'm from colchester!! good old essex haha!personally I think essex is never as bad as people think... but then i'm biased lol

Is Alhaurin el Grande near coin?? i'm slowly starting to learn where places are around here! 

i'm living in Riviera at the mo... and up for a drink and a laugh when ever

Loren xx


----------



## spanish_lad

my dad used to work at the university of essex, i actually lived in heybridge  yes, alhaurin is "round the corner" from coin


----------



## amy24

Hi all, I am also new to the cds (marbella) and looking to meet people. I moved here about a month ago from up north. I'm 25 and i work in a school so meeting during the day in the week is out of the question for me unfortunately. Any people meet in the evenings or at the weekend?


----------



## brocher

amy24 said:


> Hi all, I am also new to the cds (marbella) and looking to meet people. I moved here about a month ago from up north. I'm 25 and i work in a school so meeting during the day in the week is out of the question for me unfortunately. Any people meet in the evenings or at the weekend?


Don't you have colleagues you can hang out with after school? Maybe if you could go out with some of them, you'd gradually widen your circle of friends.


----------



## andymichael

Hi everyone!!

I'm moving to the estepona area with my girlfriend next month and I'm over on the 7th-11th to find a somewhere to rent. We are both in our 20's, I'm from Liverpool and Becky is from Durham and would be great to meet up and make friends with guys an gals when we get out there.

Will definitley check out the facebook page soon and if anyone wants to meet up drop us a message!


----------



## kerin

*holaaaa*

Hi Loren, 

(There is two of us here) Kate and Erin aka Kerin hehe. We have been living here a few months and are also looking to meet new people. If you fancy meeting up for a coffee one day we would love to. 

Hope to hear from you soon  

Love Kerin x






lozeey said:


> Hey,
> 
> My names Loren, I'm a 22 year old female and I've just moved to an apartment in Riviera del Sol from Colchester, Essex...... I'm working as a psychology assistant in and international school near marbella and i'm looking to meet any girls or guys in the Costa del Sol area that fancy meeting for a coffee, drinks, sunbathing or gym sessions etc...
> 
> I'm a friendly fun loving person, looking forward to hearing from anyone thats interested in meeting up !!
> 
> Loren xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

:welcome:

have a look at this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...2-wanting-meet-new-friends-costa-del-sol.html


----------



## amy24

brocher said:


> Don't you have colleagues you can hang out with after school? Maybe if you could go out with some of them, you'd gradually widen your circle of friends.


We have a very small staff and most are parents and/or don't really live near Marbella which is making socialising with them difficult. Life would be so much easier if i could drive :s


----------



## brocher

amy24 said:


> We have a very small staff and most are parents and/or don't really live near Marbella which is making socialising with them difficult. Life would be so much easier if i could drive :s


They're not all parents! Sure if you let it be known you're a bit lonely they'll look after you - you'll need to get your drinking hat on accept any invitation whatsoever!

Why don't you show them that FB group - the activities thing, not the lunchtime bit - maybe someone will fancy it.


----------



## lozeey

amy24 said:


> Hi all, I am also new to the cds (marbella) and looking to meet people. I moved here about a month ago from up north. I'm 25 and i work in a school so meeting during the day in the week is out of the question for me unfortunately. Any people meet in the evenings or at the weekend?


Hi Amy!

I work in a school in san pedro! I go through marbella everyday on the bus home!( I live in riviera). I would love to meet up at the weekend or evening if you fancy it?

Loren xx


----------



## lozeey

kerin said:


> Hi Loren,
> 
> (There is two of us here) Kate and Erin aka Kerin hehe. We have been living here a few months and are also looking to meet new people. If you fancy meeting up for a coffee one day we would love to.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon
> 
> Love Kerin x


Hi Kerin!

I would love to meet up! I work in a school during the day.. so can only do evenings and weekends... where are you girlies living? xx


----------



## amy24

lozeey said:


> Hi Amy!
> 
> I work in a school in san pedro! I go through marbella everyday on the bus home!( I live in riviera). I would love to meet up at the weekend or evening if you fancy it?
> 
> Loren xx


Hi Loren, That sounds like a good idea. Maybe when the weather has improved a little? haha 
xx


----------



## gab1982

Hi everyone,
I moved to the Costa Del Sol last year and I work online. I too am also looking to make friends whether that to go and have a coffee with, lunch or shopping etc, I live in Torremolinos so getting to Malaga or Fruengirola isn't a issue.

thanks
Graham


----------



## Grasparossa

Hi,

I am 30 and living in Estepona. I´d love to meet more people in the area.
It sounds like there are a few single or just young ish girls around on these forums at the minute, we should try to get everyone together, somewhere central ish.

Let me know.


----------



## gab1982

thats a great idea  im a guy and have been trying to meet people since I came here in November last year, I found a good way is to do a language exchange although I am looking for something more fun like trips out etc.


----------



## Claire11

Hi Graham, what are you into hobby wise etc...? My fiancé and I live in la cala de Mijas just now but moving to benalmadena way in jan. Would be good to meet up x


----------



## gab1982

Hi Claire, humm hobbies I design websites and graphics for a living but I like to go out and play pool. I myself live in Torremolinos, I did live in Calahonda for a while. I go to the cinema, how about you?


----------



## Lara83

Hi 

also looking to meet girls for chats


----------



## hubcap

Hi I'm fresh to this forum and to Marbella - is the "Marbella Menu del Dia Martes Madness" still operating - i am also to looking to meet some Brits or English speaking people -

I am 36 yr old male and live in Marbella center, I am worldly traveled and enjoy things like music, movies, books, cars, camper vans, motorbikes and trucks, day tripping, the beach, the mountains, cities and villages, meeting new people and learning new things - 

Hope to meet some of you sometime soon - Thanks


----------



## mayotom

hubcap said:


> Hi I'm fresh to this forum and to Marbella - is the "Marbella Menu del Dia Martes Madness" still operating - i am also to looking to meet some Brits or English speaking people -
> 
> I am 36 yr old male and live in Marbella center, I am worldly traveled and enjoy things like music, movies, books, cars, camper vans, motorbikes and trucks, day tripping, the beach, the mountains, cities and villages, meeting new people and learning new things -
> 
> Hope to meet some of you sometime soon - Thanks



Hi Hubcap

yes we are still operating, next week will be at Pasta Italliana on the sea front, next to the lighthouse, hope to see you there. PM me if you need more details, or find the details on the Facebook page

Thanks

Tom


----------



## hubcap

Hi Tom, Thanks for the reply - so that would be Tuesday 2pm?

Look forward to meeting some of you!!


----------



## mayotom

hubcap said:


> Hi Tom, Thanks for the reply - so that would be Tuesday 2pm?
> 
> Look forward to meeting some of you!!


Correct./SNIP/


----------



## hubcap

That's Cool - Thanks! See some of y'all there!!


----------



## tanquillasunrise

hi claire im movig over next year how are you finding it?


----------



## hubcap

It's great - though i have to apologise i slept late on tuesday and missed the lunch - will try again this week -


----------



## mayotom

no problem, 

I'll post next weeks in the next few days and will also arrange for a Saturday Lunch soon


----------



## LotteS

Hi 

I'm a danish girl, 24 years old, also looking for new friends. I live in Benalmadena with my boyfriend and dog and work in Fuengirola. 

If anyone is up for a meet whether it is just a cup of coffee, shopping or whatever, please contact me 

Hope to hear from you


----------



## kat212

*Hello!*

Hi Olivia,
Are you still on the costa?? I'm living in the marbella area and miss hanging out with my friends back in the uk even just popping round for a cup of tea and a catch up! i'm 29 and from the bournemouth area, I live here with my spanish boyfriend. 
let me know if you'd like to meet up some time!
Kathryn


QUOTE=livsibs;840998]Hey everyone,
I have just moved to spain (mijas costa) to live with my mum and dad after splitting up with my boyfriend. I know a few people but im wanting to make more friends and fine new things to do over here.
Im 28 and im from Leeds. 
Im looking to meet girls and guys so please get in touch.
Olivia[/QUOTE]


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone, cant believe ive only just found this site!
Im going to join the marbella group on facebook too and hopefully make a lunch very soon and get to meet some of you! Has the 2nd group been set up?? 
Ive lived here for nearly 6 years and miss my friends, just to meet up for lunch, shopping or just a cuppa! ive found it really hard to meet people over here around my age and unfortunately all brits ive made friends with here have ended up moving back due to work! I'm 29 and live with my spanish boyfriend in the marbella area.
Hopefully meet you soon!


----------



## Buttons182

livsibs said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have just moved to spain (mijas costa) to live with my mum and dad after splitting up with my boyfriend. I know a few people but im wanting to make more friends and fine new things to do over here.
> Im 28 and im from Leeds.
> Im looking to meet girls and guys so please get in touch.
> Olivia


Hi, I'm john. I know this is an old thread but it came hp on the first page of a google search. I wondered if anyone has met and care still active members? I'm looking at moving to Malaga in the next couple of weeks and could do with some advice, I'd love the chance to learn the language and culture from talking to others, plus meeting new people is always good. I made very good friends in the past by teaching English and learning Lebanese.

Look forward to any replies.

Sincerely,

John


----------



## Buttons182

Hi,

I've not sent enough messages to pm anyone on here so posting some general hello threads. I'm john, I've lived all over the UK from Leeds to Devon. I'm currently between Manchester and Liverpool but am moving to Malaga in a few weeks for personal reasons....although I'll not know anyone...it seems like a good idea at the time! ;o) ...I'd love to meet people who speak English as other languages, are new to the area or settled. I'm in my 30s and have friends of a diverse mix their age varies from teens to 60s, I don't find age is of any consequence to enjoying time with people and sharing old stories or new experiences.

I'd love to chat and meet other people who are open and enjoy life. I intend to get a car once settled but live in or near to Malaga. It depends on what I find when I'm over there I guess.

Hope I hear from anyone who would like to meet new people, share languages, food, coffee etc.

John


----------



## kat212

Hi John,
Good luck with the move, I hope it all goes well!
I'm still an active member here, only recently joined myself! I've lived in Marbella for nearly 6 years but unfortunately all the British friends I've made have ended up moving back to the UK!
If you've got any questions or queries about the move let me know and I can hopefully give you some advice as it can be a minefield of paperwork!
There's a group on facebook that arranges lunches and evenings the group is called MMDDMM I haven't yet been able to go to one of the lunches but hope to very soon! Also if you're interested in learning and practicing Spanish and meeting Spanish people theres a great website thats free to use and theres lots of spanish people on the costa del sol looking for english speaking people to meet and talk to, its called languagelinker

Hope that helps :0)

Welcome to Spain! 





Buttons182 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've not sent enough messages to pm anyone on here so posting some general hello threads. I'm john, I've lived all over the UK from Leeds to Devon. I'm currently between Manchester and Liverpool but am moving to Malaga in a few weeks for personal reasons....although I'll not know anyone...it seems like a good idea at the time! ;o) ...I'd love to meet people who speak English as other languages, are new to the area or settled. I'm in my 30s and have friends of a diverse mix their age varies from teens to 60s, I don't find age is of any consequence to enjoying time with people and sharing old stories or new experiences.
> 
> I'd love to chat and meet other people who are open and enjoy life. I intend to get a car once settled but live in or near to Malaga. It depends on what I find when I'm over there I guess.
> 
> Hope I hear from anyone who would like to meet new people, share languages, food, coffee etc.
> 
> John


----------



## Buttons182

gab1982 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I moved to the Costa Del Sol last year and I work online. I too am also looking to make friends whether that to go and have a coffee with, lunch or shopping etc, I live in Torremolinos so getting to Malaga or Fruengirola isn't a issue.
> 
> thanks
> Graham


Hi Graham,

I'm john, I'm moving to Malaga in the next few weeks. I've put a few posts on here to say hi and see if people are still around, would like to chat and meet up. Are you still in Spain and working online? How have you found the move?

Talk to you soon hopefully,

John


----------



## Buttons182

Hi kat,

Thanks for the reply, warm welcome and offer of advice, it's really appreciated, as is the info you've given me too - it's given me a lot of ways to look to meet people and idea about learning the language before I'm even out there which is fantastic! ) ...although I'm a bit confused with this site and my computers temperamental with replying...or it's me!...I'll blame the computer! heh heh! ;o) 

I'll have to setup my Facebook account and have a look at the account, thanks for the heads up about it. I'm coming out for a week on the 2nd march to look around and have a holiday apartment in Nerja booked for that weeks stay as it's been recommended as having local culture and most locals understand at least some English. Then an evening in Malaga in a hotel. I'm intending to use it as a bit of a reccie, return to Malaga about a week after the first break either for two weeks in a holiday apartment or a longer period in a normal long term AST type rental depending on what I'm able to sort out while I'm there the first week. Can anyone offer any advice on where to look for a 3, 6 or 12 month rental and is the anything I should be aware of?

Nerja seems to be about the same distance from Malaga as Marbella, about an hour? After moving I'm working from home looking to employ people in the future for IT type work. I'd be interested and really grateful to hear from anyone about different levels of employment in different areas and whether one area would be better suited, how job centres there work, do they have the equivalent to uk job centres over there if you want to recruit people? Is there a minimum wage, what's the average wage? Are some areas better to others for finding people really wanting work or are some areas known for higher levels of unemployment like the UK? Sorry if these are daft questions I've no idea about the employment infrastructure! Any general guidelines by anyone is really really appreciated, I'll need to be more specific info later, and I can look for this while I'm over there but any info may help me decide or re-evaluate where I look to live so I'm grateful for any replies to any parts of this post.

Is the any reason you chose Marbella rather than anywhere else? I chose to look towards Malaga/surrounding area as a final destination from online research and what i found about the availability/balance of local culture, location for traveling, southern weather and language until I learn Spanish. Nerja was recommended but there seem to be more posts from people looking to meet up on Marbella side like Torremolinos and other easterly costal towns. Is the any reason for this, I've just had a quick glance but wondered if anyone knew the various areas and whether they felt some were better than others, if so what the reasons where? The MMDDMM sounds like a great way to meet people, are their meetings in Malaga or Marbella? Is the site you've mentioned LanguageLinker: Find a language exchange, practice and learn a foreign language with a native It didn't show a link /

I realise I've asked quite a bit and it's quite a long post. Thank you to anyone whose taken the time to reply and offer input. I hope I've given a flavour of my aims and enough info for anyone willing to spend the time to reply to do so but if there are any questions please don't hesitate to ask. In this post I'm hoping to get to know people by chatting as well, potentially meet up in the future, along with looking for answers and information detailed in this post, I'd love to hear from anyone whether it's a reply to specific answers to this or if this is an ice breaker to say hi.

Thanks for any and all replies,

Sincerely,

John

P.s can anyone recommend a car hire company I can pick a vehicle up from the airport, use for the week I'm over on the 2nd? Any tips for driving in Spain. I've an EU licence but only have the credit card bit does anyone know if this is ok and how long points effect your licence/insurance for car hire for in Spain, whether there is the much difference to he UK?

Thanks again anyone and everyone for any parts you can help with )


----------



## Buttons182

I've just seen how long the post above is and realise most people won't realise the different parts. 

There's a lot of parts which can be answered separately. I'd be grateful for anyone who can offer replies or info to any part. Thank you to anyone who can offer any part reply.

Sincerely,

John


----------



## jojo

Cheap car hire Malaga Airport | Compare car hire Malaga are who we always use. As for some of your other questions, well its late, so I've skimmed over them. Yes, Nerja s around the same distance from the airport as Marbella, finding employees and running a business in Spain is nothing like it is in the Uk and you need to study that before embarking on that one. You'll need to become an autonomo and employ a gestoria to guide you though a potential minefield. As for staying in Spain for more than 90 days, you can only become a resident in Spain if you can prove income and healthcare provision. 

So all in all there are a few negatives to your plan - and Spain wonders why its in crisis lol!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Buttons182

Hi Jo,

Thanks for the post and info ) it sounds lke a minefield! A healthcare provision? I have private medical insurance but I don't think it covers treatment in forgien countries. I don't suppose you have any suggestions on how and where one gets health insurance or is it a provision by where you need a sum of money for medical support should you need it rather than a policy?

I work online so I can always employ over the Internet if needs be but I'd prefer at least some local people. Is there an office one can go to for advice while visiting or is my best bet online? I'll obviously have a look online but thought I'd ask you too as you sound like you've been through the process?

Do you know whether or not I can navigate the 90 days by leaving the country and returning, whether there's a minimum time I'd need to be back in the uk fr or whether I can return to England or visit elsewhere for a week or two then go back to Spain for up to the 90 days again? I've a bucket list of places to visit and the area seemed quite central/near for flights compared to England.

Thank you so much for your help )

Sincerely,

John


----------



## xabiaxica

Buttons182 said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Thanks for the post and info ) it sounds lke a minefield! A healthcare provision? I have private medical insurance but I don't think it covers treatment in forgien countries. I don't suppose you have any suggestions on how and where one gets health insurance or is it a provision by where you need a sum of money for medical support should you need it rather than a policy?
> 
> I work online so I can always employ over the Internet if needs be but I'd prefer at least some local people. Is there an office one can go to for advice while visiting or is my best bet online? I'll obviously have a look online but thought I'd ask you too as you sound like you've been through the process?
> 
> Do you know whether or not I can navigate the 90 days by leaving the country and returning, whether there's a minimum time I'd need to be back in the uk fr or whether I can return to England or visit elsewhere for a week or two then go back to Spain for up to the 90 days again? I've a bucket list of places to visit and the area seemed quite central/near for flights compared to England.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help )
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John


you can 'get around' the 90 days just by popping back & forth, but even then, if you spend more than 182 days (have heard it's just changed to 180) out of 365 in Spain you are still tax resident in any case & have to submit a tax return declaring your worldwide income & assets - there are several recent discussion threads about this


so that makes _registering as resident _at the 90 day point a minor consideration by comparison

if you're continuing to pay NI in the UK you can get an S1 form from the DWP in Newcastle - that will access state healthcare here, so that's covered - then you just need to set up a regular bank transfer to a Spanish bank

if you're wanting to set up a company here & employ people you really need some expert advice from an asesor/gestor - every situation is unique


----------



## Buttons182

xabiachica said:


> you can 'get around' the 90 days just by popping back & forth, but even then, if you spend more than 182 days (have heard it's just changed to 180) out of 365 in Spain you are still tax resident in any case & have to submit a tax return declaring your worldwide income & assets - there are several recent discussion threads about this
> 
> 
> so that makes _registering as resident _at the 90 day point a minor consideration by comparison
> 
> if you're continuing to pay NI in the UK you can get an S1 form from the DWP in Newcastle - that will access state healthcare here, so that's covered - then you just need to set up a regular bank transfer to a Spanish bank
> 
> if you're wanting to set up a company here & employ people you really need some expert advice from an asesor/gestor - every situation is unique



Hiya,


Saw your comment n said thanks before reading it. After reading wanted to say bigger thank you as that's a lot of help!! ) ...my iPad wouldn't let me post a quote or anything at first either it only gave the first thank you option as though the thread was closed.

I dont suppose you'd know where one ets an asesor/gestor from, whether it costs anything? Where you get expert advice from, is the a citizens advice or companies which specialise in advice?

Thank you again anyway the info is exactly wat I needed. I'll google the rest too but thought I'd see if could pick your brains a bit too ;o)

Sincerely,

John


----------



## xabiaxica

Buttons182 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> 
> Saw your comment n said thanks before reading it. After reading wanted to say bigger thank you as that's a lot of help!! ) ...my iPad wouldn't let me post a quote or anything at first either it only gave the first thank you option as though the thread was closed.
> 
> I dont suppose you'd know where one ets an asesor/gestor from, whether it costs anything? Where you get expert advice from, is the a citizens advice or companies which specialise in advice?
> 
> Thank you again anyway the info is exactly wat I needed. I'll google the rest too but thought I'd see if could pick your brains a bit too ;o)
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John


there isn't really a CAB like in the UK 

I found my gestor by asking around locally - there are tons of them in every town usually - I just asked people I knew & picked one - they all charge more or less the same around here too

the one I use also has accountants & lawyers on site, so it's a sort of one-stop-shop


----------



## kat212

Hi John,
Sorry I've only just seen your reply! How did your reccie week go?? Sorry it was raining whilst you were here, not the best impression! 
Nerja is a beautiful town I've spent many holidays there and there's always something going on in terms of culture. 
I chose the Marbella area as this was where I got offered a job. I actually originally wanted to move to Barcelona but as I didn't speak the language no-one would hire me but then I got offered a job here so this is where I came! I met my boyfriend here after I moved, and this is where I've stayed ever since! 
Marbella is aroudn a 30 minute drive from malaga Airport and Nerja is around 1 hour ish so Marbella is a bit closer to the city. It's a lovely place to live, but you do pay a premium for this area (rent is much cheaper in the Nerja area but there are more job opportunities in Marbella). If you are looking for a long term rental I can recommend Home Care on the Web. I used to work for them when I first moved here, if you go onto their website they have one of the largest selection of properties west of Malaga and they display the monthly rental amounts so it will give you an idea of prices. Also if you want to rent directly from an owner if you go onto fotocasa.es which is a spanish site where owners list their properties for long and short term rent so you might actually be able to compare Marbella prices with Nerja prices.
I think the marbella area is a great location as you can reach the other side of the Costa del Sol very easily as well as being in easy reach of the Costa de la Luz with Tarifa and Cadiz (white sandy beaches it's beautiful). It's also eaasier to get to Malaga with good transport links. 
Generally Andalucia is one of the worst areas for unemployment but going towards the cities you would find many more opportunities, certainly around Malaga. As far as I know there is no equivalent of a job centre here (I could be completely wrong) as I have never ever seen one and my partner is currently unemployed and he doesn't go to any job centres. All job listings are online and in the papers. 
If you are working freelance I would recommend advertising your services in the free english papers, the main ones are Sur in English and Euro Weekly. Euro Weekly have actually just opened up a new office and now have 2 offices on the Costa del Sol and are always advertising jobs to work for them, many IT based positions (they have a website so I'm sure they have the details on there)!
I think many people are tending to start up their own businesses and create their own job as there are not many jobs around. I don't know about the average wage to be honest as it varies from each job type and level of experience so sorry I can't be much help with that.
Hope all else is helpful! 
All the best,
Kathryn


----------



## Soldierxx

Hi

I am 24, just moved here in the Feungirola area. Looking for friends and to meet new people. Feel free to message me!


----------



## kato20

*Meeting English Friends On Costa Del Sol*

Hi,

My name is Kate & I live in Malaga with my Spanish boyfriend, I have lived here 4 years and I am looking to meet more English girl friends.

I work in Benalmadena organising stag & hen weekends abroad and I love it!!

I spend alot of time in Benalmadena as my boyfriend has a bar in the marina.

If anyone wants to meet up then message me.

Kate xxx


----------



## lisaadele

hey,
just wondering if any of the ladies on this thread managed to arrange a meet up in the end?im new in marbella centre but have lived in spain for 7 years. im having to start again too in a new area and am looking for people to go out with!get in touch with your ideas/suggestions if you can!


----------



## Buttons182

Hi Kathryn,

Thanks for the reply and info about letting agents, I've not found somewhere to move to yet so it'll be really useful. sorry for the delay in replying I've only just seen your message, I don't know if it's the sites not sent me the email to say I've a message or I deleted it thinking it was from a different thread that I've been getting updates from which aren't relevant.

The job info is really useful too, I'm setting up a few online projects and will need staff so knowing where to post and how the system works is a fantastic help, thanks ) what does your partner do anything sales related? )

Ive been to Torreemolinos now and enjoyed it I think that area and Marbella direction is the game plan, hoping to get another reccie and find somewhere to live September or October and pick up from there with work, just massively behind with everything as nothing gets done as fast as one hopes!

What are the people like where you are, you say you met your boyfriend there, is that going out with friends you met him or people from work, by yourself? I'm curious about meeting people as I'll likely not have the opportunity with work because of working by myself and employing freelancers possibly a PA it'd be good to see what else is available for meeting people although I made a few english friends in torremolinos last time I was there, but its loose friendships as was there for two weeks, am staying in touch may move to that area for the short term because of knowing people unless other areas can offer another means to meet people. Is Andulcia still busy with tourists or a lot of that business declining - I'm going to have to learn the spellings of the areas too!!

Thanks again for your help and sorry for so long to reply!

Hopefully talk to you soon,

John


----------



## Buttons182

Hiya lisaadele,

are you interested in making friends or only meeting other women? I'm looking to meet up with anyone fun, going to events, coffee, learn spanish and going to places to meet other people. Drop me a line if you'd like to catch up. I know I'm a man but completely germ free and just looking to make new friends.

John


----------



## Emma**

Hi Kato20 and lisaadele,

I've been living in Alhaurin el Grande for a few weeks now and also looking for people to meet! Not speaking the language (yet) and that makes it hard to meet people. Haven't run in to a lot of Spanish people who speak English.

New tho this forum thingy also  i believe im not able to send PM's yet. But it would be fun to meet up, or maybe add on Facebook first


----------



## lisaadele

hey there!
I live in marbella centre would that be too far to come?If not I recommend this fbook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/237804716320702/
My friend runs it and organises get togethers for lunches and activities in marbella. Im on it too if you want to make contact that way!


----------



## Emma**

Thanks!

Marbella is ok, not too far  Applied for the Facebook page, so waiting for acception. See you there then! (if your facebook name is a bit similar  )


----------



## lisaadele

great!cu there


----------



## Buttons182

Hiya I sent a join request to the group too hope that's ok?


----------



## jimenato

Emma** said:


> Hi Kato20 and lisaadele,
> 
> I've been living in Alhaurin el Grande for a few weeks now and also looking for people to meet! Not speaking the language (yet) and that makes it hard to meet people. Haven't run in to a lot of Spanish people who speak English.
> 
> New tho this forum thingy also  i believe im not able to send PM's yet. But it would be fun to meet up, or maybe add on Facebook first


A person from Holland who can't speak a language? 

Oh - OK I noticed that post was from a few days ago - you are probably fluent by now!


----------



## Emma**

jimenato said:


> A person from Holland who can't speak a language?
> 
> Oh - OK I noticed that post was from a few days ago - you are probably fluent by now!


Well, sadly still not  Apparently I'm an exception?


----------



## mayotom

Hi Guys and welcome to the Groups I have added next Sundays Hike and will add a lunch Venue in the Old town Shortly for next Tuesday


----------



## Freya23

Hi everyone, I am 22 and looking to move to Spain in the near future. My partner is Spanish and lives in the Malaga area. Leaving my friends and family is what I'm most concerned about. How are you all coping? Have you made Spanish friends etc?  x


----------



## Leanne7011

Freya23 said:


> Hi everyone, I am 22 and looking to move to Spain in the near future. My partner is Spanish and lives in the Malaga area. Leaving my friends and family is what I'm most concerned about. How are you all coping? Have you made Spanish friends etc?  x


Hi Freya! I'm 20 and recently moved to Alicante with my 1 year old son for the year to study.

Where are you from? 

I'm coping well but I do get lonely sometimes and miss my friends. That's because I don't have the chance to get out and socialize with new people. You will be fine once you get yourself out and your boyfriend might introduce you to people? 

Can you speak Spanish? I'm not sure about Malaga but not many people speak English here in alicante city so maybe if you can't speak, learn some basics to start you off. It will make a big difference.


----------



## Freya23

Hii, I have a 15 month year old daughter! How did your son settle in? I understand the language reasonably well, I just lack the confidence to speak! I could do it in an emergency.. I just feel I sound too English when I speak. I know plenty of people there, I'm just not what I would call friends with them. What are you studying? I'm from Norwich


----------



## Leanne7011

Freya23 said:


> Hii, I have a 15 month year old daughter! How did your son settle in? I understand the language reasonably well, I just lack the confidence to speak! I could do it in an emergency.. I just feel I sound too English when I speak. I know plenty of people there, I'm just not what I would call friends with them. What are you studying? I'm from Norwich


My son is 20 months and has settled pretty well! He's in a crèche by day while I go to college and enjoys it. He's just as happy here as he was in Ireland but I know he does miss my family, just having people to play with at home, but that's where the crèche benefits. 

I'm the same. I know some people but nothing like having my best friends around. But that's just me. I'm looking into meeting other moms but finding it a bit hard although I haven't put in that much effort. I just know they're all going to be a lot older! I haven't seen many young moms here. 

My Spanish gets me by but sometimes I panic lol. I'm studying sociology and Spanish but over here I just take random Spanish classes. I'm on an Erasmus year. Are you in college?


----------



## rosiemist1

Hi... I am on a gap year and from the UK. I am planning on coming over to Mijas for some winter golf training at the end of this month at La Cala.. just wondering if anyone knew of any jobs in the area (english speaking). Or maybe could you recommend any well known English owned bars/restaurants?

Thanks 
Rosie


----------



## Freya23

Sorry for the long reply! Only just seen your post. Glad things are going well for you and that your son has settled well. My daughter would be losing my side of the family and gaining her dads so maybe a little easier for her in that aspect. 

I'm studying Accountancy through distance learning ATM. Did my A levels a few years a go and decided I didn't want to go to uni. Regretting it a little now, but that's life!

Are you only in Spain for a year then? Do you think you will go back in the future? I'm over there for a month in November. Would you be interested in exchanging emails or something? I can't work out how to do anything on here lol!


----------



## thomaspool86

Hello

Me and my partner recently moved to Spain (just outside Estepona) and would really like to meet some people and make some friends! Being in a new country with new surroundings I didn't know if anyone here would like to catch up for a drink every now and again etc or have some suggestions?

Please let me know and hope to meet you soon 

Tom


----------



## himangi

hiii guys..
im new to this forum and recenly moved melbourne...searching for some job and good indian friends..can anybody help me???im here on spouse visa..


----------



## xxxxxxxxsundayfunday

Hi everyone,

I'm a Spanish 34 y.o. girl moving to Costa del Sol next January, so excited!

Would love to meet some new people and catch up for a drink? 

Saludos!


----------



## EmilyL

*Meet up in Marbella!?*

Hello all,

Me and my husband (33&34 y o) are currently living in Marbella so I wonder if you know of any meet-ups? I visited the facebook-page for MMDDMM but it doesn't seem so active.

Thanks!


----------



## alsanpedro

*Meet People*



livsibs said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have just moved to spain (mijas costa) to live with my mum and dad after splitting up with my boyfriend. I know a few people but im wanting to make more friends and fine new things to do over here.
> Im 28 and im from Leeds.
> Im looking to meet girls and guys so please get in touch.
> Olivia


Hello, 

My wife and I would like to meet English people to practise the language and have a good time knowing new persons. We have a 3-year kid. We enjoy dancing, having a cup of coffee, doing sports. 
We are from Marbella. 
Regards


----------



## alsanpedro

thomaspool86 said:


> Hello
> 
> Me and my partner recently moved to Spain (just outside Estepona) and would really like to meet some people and make some friends! Being in a new country with new surroundings I didn't know if anyone here would like to catch up for a drink every now and again etc or have some suggestions?
> 
> Please let me know and hope to meet you soon
> 
> Tom


Hello!

We are a spanish couple who want to improve our english, we have also a 3-year kid, so we are interested in knowing people and my son really wants to speak english! Let me know if you want to make friends and have a good time!

Regards


----------



## alsanpedro

Freya23 said:


> Hii, I have a 15 month year old daughter! How did your son settle in? I understand the language reasonably well, I just lack the confidence to speak! I could do it in an emergency.. I just feel I sound too English when I speak. I know plenty of people there, I'm just not what I would call friends with them. What are you studying? I'm from Norwich


Are you from Marbella?


----------



## mayotom

EmilyL said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Me and my husband (33&34 y o) are currently living in Marbella so I wonder if you know of any meet-ups? I visited the facebook-page for MMDDMM but it doesn't seem so active.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Emily.

Yes things have been quiet for MmDDMM this winter due to work commitments. 

I'll send you a PM with details of other places to meet up

Tom


----------



## mayotom

Hi Emily I can't send you a PM

I also work at the Irishman bar in Marbella port. Feel free to pop in and I can help you meet other like minded people. We have a lot of regulars of a similar age.

Hope to see you both soon.

Also there are several people who would like to meet others to help improve their language skills both Spanish and English speaking

Tom


----------



## EmilyL

Thanks Tom! I think I need to write some more replies here to be able to receive PM.


----------



## AnthonyCDS

*Looking to meet new people*

Hi - its been a couple of months since the last posts on this thread ... anyone out there still looking to meet new people and friends?

I work from home in Benalmadena and so i don't get much of an opportunity to meet new people. I have been in Spain for a few years and the majority of my proper friends have left Spain over the last couple of years so its like starting all over again.

I am mid 30's with 2 children 5 and 6 (boy and girl), they speak both spanish and english.

Looking to meet up with anyone who wants to socialise, take beach or pool days or just get out and about with or without the children.

See you soon?


----------



## brit_inSpain

Hi All,

I'm a Brit, mid 20's in the , Estepona / Marbella area

Looking for new friends


----------



## brocher

brit_inSpain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a Brit, mid 20's in the , Estepona / Marbella area
> 
> Looking for new friends



Read back through the thread for info about the local Facebook group. Contacting them might be a good starting point.


----------



## Sailor 36

My husband and I are moving to costa del sol this August . We are young 50+ , like to play golf , learn how to speak Spanish and generally make a new life out in Spain. Would like to meet like- minded people - how do we do that?


----------



## brocher

Sailor 36 said:


> My husband and I are moving to costa del sol this August . We are young 50+ , like to play golf , learn how to speak Spanish and generally make a new life out in Spain. Would like to meet like- minded people - how do we do that?


Read back though this thread and you'll find details of groups you can join. Otherwise, you just have to do as you would do anywhere- get out there, talk to neighbours, join the golf club, join some other clubs or do some charity work.


----------



## reshmy

Hello britt, i am reshmy from holand and i am 22 years old. I also just moved here and i am looking for people to hang out with. If you are interested you can find me on facebook under reshmy tewari.


----------



## saff30

Hi

I've just moved to Elviria and looking to make some friends. I'm 30 and working here as a Teacher. Anyone looking for a friend to go out for drinks or meals with message me. 

Thanks


----------



## Mandyorme

*Want to meet new friends*

Hi we are moving to torrablanca in seven weeks and are looking for places to meet people, my 18 and 22 yr old daughters are coming so trying to find places they can meet people so it makes it easier to move :-/


----------



## kat212

Hi Saff30,
I live fairly close to Elviria and always like meeting new people! I'm also 30 and would be happy to meet up for a drink some time!
Also I don't know if you're learning/speak Spanish but if you're interested I'm meeting with an English/Spanish language exchange group this Saturday in Marbella centre, you're welcome to join us!





saff30 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just moved to Elviria and looking to make some friends. I'm 30 and working here as a Teacher. Anyone looking for a friend to go out for drinks or meals with message me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## saff30

Hi Kat212

Yes I am interested in learning Spanish actually but can't make it this Saturday. Do you meet every week?


----------



## kat212

Hi Saff,

Yes we meet most weeks on Saturdays and also sometimes during the week too. Just let me know whenever you'd like to come along and I'll give you the details (we don't always meet in Marbella centre, sometimes we meet in Cabopino and Estepona also)!
Also you might find my website useful, its a language exchange website (it's free to use) and you can search for Spanish people around Marbella to practice with, just go to LanguageLinker.com 
I'm usually around as well if you fancy meeting for a drink or something to eat (the tapas bar El Barracon in Elviria serves amazing food)! 
Once you've made 5 posts on here you can use the private message service and then we can swap numbers to make it easier. 



saff30 said:


> Hi Kat212
> 
> Yes I am interested in learning Spanish actually but can't make it this Saturday. Do you meet every week?


----------



## saff30

Brilliant I'll check out the site now n I'll keep posting so we can swop numbers


----------



## saff30

Would be interested in coming along to the meeting in Cabopino too.


----------



## kat212

Just 1 more post needed! Im actually meeting one Spanish girl this evening for a language exchange near Cabopino and we'll probably meet up again next Wednesday evening if you're around? And as always on Saturdays too.


----------



## saff30

Yea I would love to meet up next wed evening.


----------



## lilgem

Hi Saff, 

Im hoping to do the language meeting too, am new to this site so trying to figure out how it all works! Im a teacher here, 35 and single so looking for people to chill with and enjoy what spain has to offer. Its great here but even better with friends to enjoy it with! I havent made a lot of friends at school so would love to meet more new people  

Gem xx (pm if you can)


----------



## lilgem

Hi Saff and Kathryn, 

Ive finally managed to pm you both! Chat soon! )


----------



## Esther333

Hi there, I am a "young " 47 year old female living in san pedro de alcantara. 
Living in Spain since quite some time now but a bit bored and looking to meet new people from different cultures/backgrounds.
I am dutch , my partner is English but he lives here only half of the year and it would be great to meet some new people to meet up, go out with and just have fun.


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone, i'm arranging a meet up for an English/Spanish language exchange and also for people to make friends at the end of January in Marbella centre. Its for all ages and male or female, everyone welcome! Feel free to pm me and i can give you the details as soon as I have it organised! Kat x


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone i have now confirmed the language exchange/meet people Marbella event for Saturday 7th Feb in the centre of Marbella! Please pm me if you'd like to come along and I'll send you the details of where it is, we're expecting a lot of people so should be fun! Hope to hear from you!


----------



## ElYoucef

kat212 said:


> Hi everyone i have now confirmed the language exchange/meet people Marbella event for Saturday 7th Feb in the centre of Marbella! Please pm me if you'd like to come along and I'll send you the details of where it is, we're expecting a lot of people so should be fun! Hope to hear from you!


Hi Kat can you please send me more details about the language exchange - I want to bring a friend with me thanks


----------



## kat212

Hi thats great! The event is at Yamas restaurant in the centre of Marbella at 3.30-5.30pm on Saturday 7th Feb. Its just 5? entry which is for a drink and a tapa! If you search for LanguageLinker on facebook you will find the event and full info there (including restaurant location) or if you go to my website of the same name its detailed there too!
Look forward to meeting you.
Many thanks, Kat


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone just a quick reminder that our language exchange/meet people Marbella event is this Saturday 7th Feb at 3.30pm in Yamas Restaurant (centre of Marbella), please just let me know if you'd like to come along and i'll put your name down! Feel free to come along with friends/family, everyone is welcome! For more info just search for LanguageLinker.


----------



## Sally L

Hi I live in a village between Alhaurin el grande an de la torre. Been here 12 years but not made many friends. Those I have been friends with have all moved back to uk. So looking to meet new people in the area for chats, coffees, nights out etc. xx


----------



## Ballerina88

Hi all 

I was so glad to read this tread

I myself are looking to meet new people and make new friends, I have been living here for over a year but most of the ones i got to know here has moved back etc and i really feel the days and evenings are getting to be a little lonely
...so a couple of days ago i got into here and i am hoping to meet up for some coffee with girls in same situation here on the Cost 

A little about me: 
I am a energic and outgoing woman born 26 summers ago, in cold but beautiful Norway who needed a change and some more sun and longer days- and packed my suitcases and came here on my own a year ago. 

I enjoy living life and always up for new adventures and memories with a smile on my face. Dancing, workout, reading, horse riding, cafe, shopping, food, home spa movie nights and a hole lot more. I love to chat and "solve world problems" so if there is some funny girls around here (fuengirola - marbella) who wants to meet up for a coffee(or drink) get in touch and hopefully we can meet up very soon


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone, I have a language exchange/meet new people group meeting for a coffee this Saturday 21st Feb at 11.30am at Garum Restaurant on the paseo maritimo in Marbella centre. Feel free to contact me if you'd like to join us.
Everyone welcome!


----------



## kat212

Language exchange lunch this Saturday 7th March in Calahonda, limited spaces available so contact me to book you place! You can also find us under LanguageLinker on Facebook.


----------



## gab1982

Hi all,
I am 32 and am a web and graphic designer living here in Fuengirola centre and am trying to find some friends around the same age as me (maybe a bit younger or older) so I can socialise with them after work or on a weekend. If anyone else finds they are also in the same position feel free to message me.

Regards
Graham


----------



## kat212

gab1982 said:


> Hi all,
> I am 32 and am a web and graphic designer living here in Fuengirola centre and am trying to find some friends around the same age as me (maybe a bit younger or older) so I can socialise with them after work or on a weekend. If anyone else finds they are also in the same position feel free to message me.
> 
> Regards
> Graham


Hi Graham, Im Kathryn. I organise language exchange groups in and around marbella/fuengirola if you're interested? Its completely free (you just pay the bar for any drinks you have). We are a group of 35 people+ and a mix of nationalities and ages. Its a great way to meet people and make new friends as well as practice languages. Feel free to have a look at my facebook page (search for LanguageLinker) to get an idea of what our group is like! We have plans for walks and other activities as well as meeting for drinks and dinners.
We are next meeting for a drink on Saturday 16th May in Pub Deco (calle pablo casals, marbella centre) from 4pm-6pm so feel free to come along!


----------



## Sahil88

Hi everyone!
Im a 27 yr old male moving to the Riviera Del Sol side next weekend! Will be looking to meet new people as don't know anyone! Look forward to hearing back.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Think I will give this thread a go too......

Hi 
I am a 53 yr old fat ugly Irishman. I too am looking to meet 25-30 yr old stunning looking women.

They must have own teeth and a car. Please post pic of car


----------



## AllHeart

Rabbitcat said:


> Think I will give this thread a go too......
> 
> Hi
> I am a 53 yr old fat ugly Irishman. I too am looking to meet 25-30 yr old stunning looking women.
> 
> They must have own teeth and a car. Please post pic of car


I'm 26 and a positively stunning female - a redhead with just the right curves, being thin and athletic, but preferring the companionship of an older man who likes a shallow and simple female to drape over his arm. I'd love to meet you and think we'd really hit it off!

Here is a pic of the car I just bought. The couple in the photo are who I bought it from. 

P.S. I don't mind playing second fiddle to another woman, if you already have one!


----------



## AllHeart

No reply yet....????!!! I'll have to raise the stakes and go out on a limb by showing my teeth...


----------

